# Forge intake - Noise generator delete pipe



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Hi all

Fitting instructions for a forge intake mentions a “noise generator” and removing it, had a search and this increases engine noise in the cabin, has anyone removed this and noticed any significant difference afterwards ? I didn’t realise there was anything like this on the mk2 TTS


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Check your intake to see if it as the secondary small pipe going toward the firewall. 






They were usually on the 3.2 (might also be on the TTS but I'm not sure) - pic of your engine bay will help show if its present or not. 

There's no harm in disconnecting it though. Will just lose the intake sounds ducted into the right side footwell.


----------



## nigh7swimming (Sep 22, 2020)

It's very different between 3.2 and TTS. The former is connected to intake pipe, the later to the DV so charge pipe (i.e. the air in the hose can be under pressure). I removed mine completely from a TTS and blanked the DV outlet, as it's useless and takes up space. Didn't notice difference in sound but mine was already tuned so maybe you would notice it on a stock engine. Just make sure to blank the holes in the firewall after removal.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Not all cars have it, even speaking just about Ses. Mine does not have it for example (thankfully, lol). As @nigh7swimming mentioned above it's connected to the DV "manifold" pr elbow thingy on an S. That metal piece will be connected to the throttle pipe and then have the DV on top and then a line going back to the inlet/top side of the turbo. If you have another line going back the direction of the intake box and terminating underneath it...that's the noise pipe. If you remove that, you must then cap it off on that elbow/manifold for the DV, or get one from a car that does not have the noise pipe (and won't have that connection on it).


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

The forge kit has a blanking plate, will fit on the weekend and see what a difference it makes and report back 👌 thanks for all your replies


----------

